# Problema de sensibilidad con microfono electret de luces audiritmicas.



## mariano22 (Jun 25, 2009)

hola!
queria comentarles este circuito y hacerles una pregunta a su vez...

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm

Para empezar es un *muy buen circuito! Funciona a la perfeccion! sin ruidos y su sonido es muy estable y nítido!*
La seguna es que mientras que lo probaba con una consola descubri una cosa....cuando arrecaba el dedo a 1 mm aprox el preamplficador me detectaba y ponia en sintonia 2 radios a la vez...
puede ser que ocurra esto en la conexión entre el mic y la plaqueta (que los puse separados)? ya que dichos cables q los unen (mic y plaqueta) no estan blindados correctamente?

saludos!
PD: les dejo adjuntada una foto para que se ubiquen mejor.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jun 29, 2009)

pues coloca 2 ó 3 perlas de ferrita a la entrada del preamp. para que no entre RF


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 29, 2009)

ok...pero como es eso de las perlas de ferrita? nunca las vi...gracias por el aportee


----------



## nole (Oct 28, 2009)

y como puedo diseñar el previo en estereo que no mezcle el sonido de los micros?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 28, 2009)

Nole, te refieres a un previo con dos entradas y una salida, o con dos salidas y una entrada?


----------



## nole (Oct 29, 2009)

me refiero a dos entradas y dos salidas una para cada canal, el problema esque hice uno con bc548 y  se mezclan los dos canales y suena raro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2009)

nole dijo:


> me refiero a dos entradas y dos salidas una para cada canal, el problema esque hice uno con bc548 y  se mezclan los dos canales y suena raro.


Te armas *2* previos exactamente iguales con 1 micrófono cada uno.


----------



## nole (Oct 29, 2009)

eso hice , pero se mezclan el audio de los dos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2009)

nole dijo:


> eso hice , pero se mezclan el audio de los dos


¿ Donde se mezcla el audio ?
Se un poco mas explícito


----------



## nole (Oct 31, 2009)

explico con mas detalle: tengo construido un amplificador con el lm4863 que es estereo y funciana a 3,7v. estoy constuyendo un intercomunicador entre dos habitaciones que sea portatil pero con cable. he probado con diversos previos con bc548, pero cuando le meto a las dos entradas del ampli dos circuitos previo se mezcla la señal del previo L en las dos salidas del ampli, lo mismo que con el previo R. Supongo que es porque comparten mismo negativo. lo que me gustaria es hablar por el micro del previo L y que suene solo en el canal L y lo mismo con el R.todo lo quiero alimentar con unabateria de movil a 3,7v


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2009)

nole dijo:


> explico con mas detalle: tengo construido un amplificador con el lm4863 que es estereo y funciana a 3,7v. estoy constuyendo un intercomunicador entre dos habitaciones que sea portatil pero con cable. he probado con diversos previos con bc548, pero cuando le meto a las dos entradas del ampli dos circuitos previo se mezcla la señal del previo L en las dos salidas del ampli, lo mismo que con el previo R. Supongo que es porque comparten mismo negativo.


El compartir el negativo indispensable.


> lo que me gustaria es hablar por el micro del previo L y que suene solo en el canal L y lo mismo con el R.todo lo quiero alimentar con unabateria de movil a 3,7v


Alternativas:
Podría ser que se te "Cuele" el sonido por intermodulación a travez de la fuente de alimentación.
Podría ser que en realidad NO se "Cuele" nada y solamente el mic "R" capte la salida del parlante "L" y viceversa.

Un esquemita ?


----------



## nole (Oct 31, 2009)

adjunto el circuito previo en mono y el amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2009)

Habrá que determinar por donde se mete la señal indebida:

Desconecta uno de los previos y reemplaza este por una conexión a maza de esa entrada y verifica si el sonido del previo que queda sigue saliendo por los 2 parlantes.


----------



## mufo (Jun 29, 2010)

podrian explicar cual es la funcion de las "perlas de ferrita" a la entrada del preamplificador?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 29, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> podrian explicar cual es la funcion de las "perlas de ferrita" a la entrada del preamplificador?


Forman un incuctor en serie con la señal, atenúa las frecuencias muy altas.


----------



## johnelrick (Oct 11, 2010)

Necesitas linea balanceada para que no pase eso. Busca info sobre hacer un circuito balanceado para micrófono.


----------



## chizzo_16 (Oct 22, 2010)

disculpen.. yo tengo el mismo problema.... los sonidos se mezclan en el positivo a traves de las resisitencias de 10K.... alguen sabe como arreglar el problema???


----------



## johnelrick (Oct 22, 2010)

chizzo_16 dijo:


> disculpen.. yo tengo el mismo problema.... los sonidos se mezclan en el positivo a traves de las resisitencias de 10K.... alguen sabe como arreglar el problema???



Te recomiendo este circuito.

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es...dio/Simple Preamplificador para microfono.htm

es mucho mejor y funciona muy bien para conectar a consolas o al mismo computador. Recuerda trenzar los cables del Micrófono electrect para eliminar señales externas.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 22, 2010)

chizzo_16 dijo:


> disculpen.. yo tengo el mismo problema.... los sonidos se mezclan en el positivo a traves de las resisitencias de 10K.... alguen sabe como arreglar el problema???



Para desacoplar la señal de audio del *terminal positivo de la fuente*: conecta una resistencia de *150 ohm entre +V y cada etapa* preamplificadora que use. No olvide conectar a continuacion, dos condensadores hacia GND de 100uF y 100nF en paralelo; para desacoplar el audio y señales RF respectivamente en cada etapa.


----------



## chizzo_16 (Oct 23, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Para desacoplar la señal de audio del *terminal positivo de la fuente*: conecta una resistencia de *150 ohm entre +V y cada etapa* preamplificadora que use. No olvide conectar a continuacion, dos condensadores hacia GND de 100uF y 100nF en paralelo; para desacoplar el audio y señales RF respectivamente en cada etapa.


 
UHhhhh que groso!!! ahora me fijo si funciona!!
de todas maneras si pudieras mandar un esquemita te lo agradeceria!! 
si llega a funcionar me vas a ahorrar un monton de laburo!!
Muchas gracias!! 



johnelrick dijo:


> Te recomiendo este circuito.
> 
> http://personal.telefonica.terra.es...dio/Simple Preamplificador para microfono.htm
> 
> es mucho mejor y funciona muy bien para conectar a consolas o al mismo computador. Recuerda trenzar los cables del Micrófono electrect para eliminar señales externas.


 
Gracias por la respuesta amigo!!! 



			
				chizzo_16 dijo:
			
		

> UHhhhh que groso!!! ahora me fijo si funciona!!
> de todas maneras si pudieras mandar un esquemita te lo agradeceria!!
> si llega a funcionar me vas a ahorrar un monton de laburo!!
> Muchas gracias!!


 
no funciono! 
quizas no te entendi muy bien con palabras!
se esucha un poquito diferente nomas!!
no se que hacer!! 
Ayuuuuuudaaa please!


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 23, 2010)

chizzo_16 dijo:


> . . . quizas no te entendi muy bien con palabras! . . .



Aca te dejo el diagrama:


----------



## chizzo_16 (Oct 23, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Aca te dejo el diagrama:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41603


 
ahh siii asi lo hice.... lo habia entendido bien!! 
pero no funciono! 
igual no importa!! lo dejo asi y que se las arreglen!! 
muchas gracias!! disculpa las molestias!


----------



## Derlis Esteffen (Nov 5, 2010)

Holap...!!
Soy nuevo en el foro, y ni siquiera se como se usa...!! jejeje...!!
Bue, voy directo al grano...!! Estoy tratando de hacer un circuito para un micrófono electret con ganancia de tension igual 500 sobre una resistencia de carga de 32 ohm...!!
Ya trate de hacer de mil formas, pero mi problema esta en que mi salida es una constante...!!
o sea, si le meto una tension de 10mV me genera 5 voltios en la salida, pero, si le meto cualquier otro valor, siempre me genera 5 voltios. Dichos valores de entrada oscilan a los milivoltios...!!
Por favor que alguien me ayude....!!!


----------



## hanton (Jun 6, 2011)

una consulta aguien pudo eliminar la mezcla de sonidos en las salidas

yo me arme uno y no me resulto ahora probare alimentando los circuitos con diodos a la salida de la bateria para probar por que seria una lata tener que poner dos baterias de alimentacion para no mezclar los vias

em realidad don dos amplificadores de microfono dinamicos alimentado con una bateria de 9 voltios al funcionar solo uno ningun problema el problema es alimentarlos con la misma fuente 

alguna solucion???


----------



## Theboss (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola de nuevo.....  mi problema es el siguiente hice el circuito de luces audioritmicas de 3 canales por efecto sonoro de plaquetodo la cuestion es que anda pero tengo que poner el parlante bien pegado al microfono electret  y encima tiene que ser un parlante chico por que sino tampoco anda..... que puede ser????  . Les digo algo que tuve que cambiar porque no lo consegui y era el capacitor que desacopla la tension continua en el diagrama pedia un capacitor ceramico de 1 microfaradio pero no lo consegui entonces le puse uno electrolitico puede ser eso ?????. Otra cosa me dijieron que por ahi tenia que cambiar las resistencias que controlan la ganancia ( creo que en el circuito esta como R2 Y R3) . Alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## piratex45 (Dic 14, 2011)

Theboss dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.....  mi problema es el siguiente hice el circuito de luces audioritmicas de 3 canales por efecto sonoro de plaquetodo la cuestion es que anda pero tengo que poner el parlante bien pegado al microfono electret  y encima tiene que ser un parlante chico por que sino tampoco anda..... que puede ser????  . Les digo algo que tuve que cambiar porque no lo consegui y era el capacitor que desacopla la tension continua en el diagrama pedia un capacitor ceramico de 1 microfaradio pero no lo consegui entonces le puse uno electrolitico puede ser eso ?????. Otra cosa me dijieron que por ahi tenia que cambiar las resistencias que controlan la ganancia ( creo que en el circuito esta como R2 Y R3) . Alguien me puede ayudar.



Hola Theboss. Estuve estudiando el circuito y me parece que hay que hacer algunos cambios.
El filtro pasa altos corta en 400 Hz (-3dB), eso explica por qué no anda con frecuencias bajas y tenes que usar un parlante chico. Para bajar la frecuencia de corte tienes que aumentar el valor del capacitor C4 (el que está despues del pote ya que en el esquema hay dos Cap. marcados como C4) con 47 nF andarias en los 200 Hz.
La amplificacion es de 120 veces, (R3/R2)+1, lo que hace que necesites 5 mV de señal del microfono para tener 600 mV a la salida y exitar al transistor para que recién empiece a conducir. Como el transistor no esta polarizado en continua y solo recibe en su base la señal alterna del operacional se me ocurre que necesitas tener 1 V como minimo para que el circuito funcione bien. Por eso hay que aumentar la amplificacion del operacional para que no necesites acercar tanto el microfono a los parlantes.
Yo bajaría R2 a 10K y ajustaria con el pote, nunca aumentar R3 que ya es muy grande.
Pasando al capacitor C13 nunca ví un ceramico de 1uF debe ser un error. Al poner en su lugar un electrolítico asegurate que el positivo esté apuntando hacia el microfono.
Si el circuito está bien armado creo que con estos cambios deberia funcionar.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## Theboss (Dic 18, 2011)

Gracias piratex45 me sirvio mucho ya las pude hacer andar, tengo un poco menos de sensibilidad con los agudos pero por lo menos ya anda....Gracias.


----------



## hectorar79 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hola que tal colegas hobbistas y técnicos, efectivamente el circuito funciona muy bien en monoaural pero al hacer un arreglo doble para usarlo en modo estéreo el sonido se cuela por la línea de B+, esto es efectivamente ocasionado por las resistencias de 10K que polarizan el colector del transistor, pero vamos, esto no es tan complicado de resolver, por ejemplo, ¿a alguien se le ha ocurrido adicionar un diodo justo entre la resistencia de 10K y el colector del transistor?  
Obviamente con el cátodo conectado al colector del 2N3904 y el ánodo conectado a la resistencia de 10K, así el transistor seguirá teniendo su  polarización pero no podrá regresar corriente alguna a la línea de B+, obvio hay que hacer la modificación en ambos preamplificadores. 
Yo lo hice utilizando un diodo 1N4148 y funciono perfectamente con la única diferencia que el voltaje de polarización en el colector del 2N3904 ahora es 0.7 voltios menor debido a la caída de tensión del propio diodo, con lo que tuve que reducir el valor de la resistencia de 10K a 8K2 para compensar la pérdida de voltaje y en consecuencia, la de ganancia de este preamplificador.
Inténtenlo amigos y me comentan como les fue.


----------



## duke1226 (Jun 2, 2013)

Buenas noches.

Estoy trabajando con los famosos electret para prender una bombilla, esta solo debe prender a 9Khz el cual proviene de un sonido generado con un software, no es mas que un pitido que tiene una freq de 9khz y es sinusoidal. 

Resulta que simule en proteus el sonido con un .wav y me and*uv*o de maravilla y lo fui a montar pero no pasa nada, entonces analice la salida del circuito de amplificacion del electret en un osciloscopio ( El esquema lo saque de esta pag).
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/

Yo hago bulla y en el osciloscopio se ven ondas y ondas, pero pongo ese electret a la salida de la bocina de mi pc, reproduzco el sonido y no hace nada y en proteus si.

Aque se pude deber esto?? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Flash2000 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hola.
Quizas sucede que la señal es muy debil para exitar los parlantes de tu pc.
Proba conectarlo a la entrada de microfono de tu PC y proba con algun programa de sonido.
Saludos.


----------

